# مطلوب دليل لكل شركات الأجهزة الطبية بمصر ... رجاء المساعدة



## bishto (8 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رجاءا يا اخواني لو حد عنده "دليل أو قائمة لمعظم شركات الأجهزة الطبية" بمصر
ياريت الإفادة وشكرا*​


----------



## mohabd28eg (8 مايو 2012)

دليل يستحق ان تشتريه
فعلا قيم ويحتوي جميع الشركات في مصر
وجرب

http://www.hayel.com.eg/company_directory.php?do=view&id=123

اذا لم يكن المطلوب فضلا
اكتب اي التخصصات تريد من الشركات واكتبها لك
وشكرا​


----------



## mohabd28eg (8 مايو 2012)

*11ش يوسف محمد - متفرع من محمد خلف - الدقى - الجيزة*
** الفرع: 16أ محمد خلف - الدقى - الجيزة**ت.ف: 37629894 02 / ت.ف: 37627559**م : 0002421 0122**www.hayel.com.eg** \ **[email protected]*​


----------



## bishto (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم

هجرب وهرد عليك


----------



## mohamed elaswad (12 مايو 2013)

يوجد موقع رائع عليه كثير من الأجهزة الطبية والشركات

medtecshop.com


----------



## deyamag (26 مايو 2013)

شكراً للجميع .


----------



## modyz5 (22 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بالرغم ان الموضوع كان مكتوب ف 2012 واخر رد كان من شهر , بس قلت اشارك يمكن يفيد اى حد سواء دلوقتى او مستقبلا
انا عندى ملف فيه شركات كتير , لو حد عاوزه , يبعت لى رسالة ع الفيس عشان متابع عليه ع طول , اعمل سيرش ع mooodyz
اللينك ده حتلاقى فيه ملف فيه بيانات لشركات كتير ف مصر بالعنوان وارقام التليفونات ,, يارب يكون مفيد للجميع


----------

